# Snake ID Sunshine Coast



## Trips (May 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I found this snake in my backyard and was hoping to get an ID. Sorry the photo's are pretty terrible. 

He is about 60-70cm long, grey-brownish skin which was more matte than shinny and larger scales than other snakes I've seen, distinct black spots/checkers down the body, black tongue and fairly docile (wasn't fussed to move on). I spotted him with a cane toad in it's mouth which he later spat out as he retreated back under my timber deck. The cane today survived or was at least alive an hour later which makes me rule out a venomous snake?

I live on the sunshine coast in a normal suburban area with some bush and ponds/catchments close by.

Any information would be great,

Thanks.
Tim.


----------



## andynic07 (May 8, 2014)

It looks like a keel back but hard to see in the picture on my phone. The pattern , location and behaviour both point towards keel back especially the toad as the keel back is known to eat toads and sometimes tolerate the poison. Until a 100% id is confirmed treat it with caution as the rough scaled snake has a similar look and is highly venomous and can cause death.


----------



## Trips (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply.

The head didn't stand out from the body in colour or shape as I believe (from googling) the rough scaled snake does?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 8, 2014)

sounds like a kneelback - one of the only snakes that can digest canetoads..
although as andy said rough scaled snakes look very similair and are venomous.
almost definitely a kneelback considering it had a cane toad in its mouth. Chances are it recently rained or there is water near by.


----------



## Trips (May 8, 2014)

I assume a venomous snake would have killed a cane toad pretty quickly, which luckily for this toad was still alive an hour after I found the snake.
We have a small water catchment a few houses down and my back neighbors recently cleared some scrub which most likely disturbed it and retreated into my back yard. 

Will this snake try and return to water or try and make a home in my yard?


----------



## andynic07 (May 8, 2014)

Not all venomous snakes envenomate with a bite but most likely would have tried when catching food. 

Chances are it lives in and around your yard already and this is just the first time that you have seen it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2014)

as andynic07 said its a Keelback ,which is harmless,the location, appearance and pattern rules out just about any other snake. Even a Roughscale snake is different.


----------



## Trips (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys,

I appreciate the quick feedback.


----------

